# Test Results In...Please Help.



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

I just got a call from the lab saying that my TSH and Free T4 were normal.

TSH= 1.95
Free T4=0.68

So why am I having all these symptoms? I just want to cry.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jewelbreeze said:


> I just got a call from the lab saying that my TSH and Free T4 were normal.
> 
> TSH= 1.95
> Free T4=0.68
> ...


Sure would have liked to have the ranges also. Different labs use different ranges.

Anyway, if my TSH was 1.95, I personally would be non-functional. Many of us, myself included feel best when TSH is @ 1 or less with the FREE T3 and FREE T4 at mid-range of the lab range or higher as long as it is not over the range.

The real way to get to the bottom of this is to get antibodies' tests. There are blocking, binding and stimulating antibodies and autoantibodies which could be skewing the TSH results when all the while you are so ill.

Here is what I suggest.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html

I am very sorry for your discouragement; don't give up!! You body is telling you and you need to pursue this. If necessary, find a doctor who will do further testing.

Many of us have been where you are at right now having been disregarded by one doctor after another. My labs (TSH, T4 and T3) always came back in range yet I almost died from a thyroid storm. Don't get me started! Yikes!

Huggles,


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

i was diagnosed with hashi's and all my levels are fine too~no meds needed at this point. however my antibodies were high. 
he told me my symptoms are coming from something else~meaning another auto immune problem.
I go to see the rheumatologist in Feb for other testing 
Sorry you are dealing with this. don't give up~keep pluggin and asking questions.
go to the next doctor~get answers:hugs:


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

I forgot to write down the range they used for the TSH, but I did ask and it is different than the 0.3 to 3.0. I think it was something like 0.4-4.8, lots of fours, that's all I remember.

The lab's range for the free T4 was 0.59-1.85. I read on different website that generally below 0.70 is abnormal.

I went in last year for the crippling fatigue and the 'brain fog', and he said he didn't need to run the tests, that I was just depressed.

I thought I'd try a different doctor, a female, maybe she would believe me. She treated me like I was an imbecile, like I had no right to ask questions.

I just can't stop crying. All I can think is the way I feel is my fault...I'm not a doctor, you know, I shouldn't question them. Or maybe I've convinced my brain that something is wrong because I don't want it to be my fault. I don't know anymore.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> i was diagnosed with hashi's and all my levels are fine too~no meds needed at this point. however my antibodies were high.
> he told me my symptoms are coming from something else~meaning another auto immune problem.
> I go to see the rheumatologist in Feb for other testing
> Sorry you are dealing with this. don't give up~keep pluggin and asking questions.
> go to the next doctor~get answers:hugs:


I am anxious to know if your FNA today backs up the Hashimoto's diagnosis via the presence of Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's.


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

And thank you for the encouraging words. :*) They do make me feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jewelbreeze said:


> I forgot to write down the range they used for the TSH, but I did ask and it is different than the 0.3 to 3.0. I think it was something like 0.4-4.8, lots of fours, that's all I remember.
> 
> The lab's range for the free T4 was 0.59-1.85. I read on different website that generally below 0.70 is abnormal.
> 
> ...


Oh, thank you ever so much for the ranges. That low FT4 of yours should be a major red-flag to your doctor!! 1.22 would be like mid-range. You "need" FT4 to convert to FT3 for energy and healing. This is ridiculous. I do advise you to hunt around for a better doc if this is the best this doc can do for you.

This is very sad. You don't have much FT4 to convert. You must feel totally exhausted?

You would not think that another female would treat their own gender in the manner you describe but they sure do. I have been the recipient of this condescending manner and sadism a couple of times myself.

Once you get through the crying, get mad. Then you will get yourself some "action!" Same thing happened to me. Then I got mad, and I do mean mad. That is when I started "learning" and becoming proactive.

We will help you do the same.

Don't ever let anyone put you down. There is no one out there that is any better of a person than you are. We are all of the same mold.


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

Andros said:


> Oh, thank you ever so much for the ranges. That low FT4 of yours should be a major red-flag to your doctor!! 1.22 would be like mid-range. You "need" FT4 to convert to FT3 for energy and healing. This is ridiculous. I do advise you to hunt around for a better doc if this is the best this doc can do for you.
> 
> This is very sad. You don't have much FT4 to convert. You must feel totally exhausted?
> 
> ...


I have started to feel a bit better over this year since I now plan my day around when I can take a nap. And since I went back to college, I work less, so I have a lot more time to sleep.

I wonder if I just let it go on for another year, maybe the result will be abnormal. Lack of insurance kills a gal, that's for sure!

I understand that endocrinology is one of these least understood specialties, but you would think that since we all know it's not well understood, that doctors would have more room for improvisation, to redefine what was never once understood in the first place.

We live in rural NW IA, and I tried calling actual endo's from some of the cities (all at least 4 hours away), but they told me I couldn't make an appointment without a doctor referral.

I don't even know who to trust around here, or what doctor to go to.

Thank you so much for your quick reply. It means more than you know, that someone out there feels like I do.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a word of caution.......thyroid is not the only disease to make you feel exhausted.


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> Just a word of caution.......thyroid is not the only disease to make you feel exhausted.


It's not just straight exhaustion. I've gained over 30 pounds in the last year and a half (over 50 lbs in 3), I really struggle to learn new concepts (NEVER been a problem for me before), constipation, constantly cold hands and feet (though sometimes they go the complete opposite, which is weird, and feel like they're on fire!), I've started cramping with my periods over the last year and half or so and they have increased to about 5-6 days (used to be 3-4) and are really pretty heavy, no sex drive whatsoever (VERY odd for me), patches of dry scaly skin. Also terribly bloated in the midsection, and I've noticed as I look at pictures of myself, my face seems to be bloated some days, other days it looks more normal.

I don't know. GRRR!
What else could it be? When they called with the lab results, they didn't seem to interested to see me again. Not that I particularly care to go back to that doctor again; she was an ice queen!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jewelbreeze said:


> I have started to feel a bit better over this year since I now plan my day around when I can take a nap. And since I went back to college, I work less, so I have a lot more time to sleep.
> 
> I wonder if I just let it go on for another year, maybe the result will be abnormal. Lack of insurance kills a gal, that's for sure!
> 
> ...


You can go to any doc; it does not have to be an endo. The criteria would be is that doctor willing to work w/you towards validation of what you know is wrong. It could be a DO, a GP, an Internist and so on!

Running those antibodies' tests are essential.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros said:


> I am anxious to know if your FNA today backs up the Hashimoto's diagnosis via the presence of Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's.


Me too.
My appt for the rheumatologist just got bumped up today from Feb 14th to next Tuesday Dec 7~there was a cancellation~YA, more answers! :hugs:


----------



## ksgal (Nov 19, 2010)

I can sympothize with you! My regular blood work was all in range...but was at the very top or bottom of the ranges. I kept pusing and finally found a doctor that tested my TPO antibodies and they were way high. Stangely enough it took several doctors to find one that would feel my thyroid - the last one said mine was very enlarged and sent me for a sonogram. It found 4 nodules and I am scheduled for a biopsy next week.

Don't give up hope! It may take time to find a doctor that will listen and understand. I also understand the travel time - my nearest endo is at least 3 and 1/2 hours away. The one that finally felt my thyroid was a local one here in town - you just have to have one who understands and is willing to start the process. I think that we know when something is wrong with our bodies...just have to find someone who will listen. Hang in there!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nikimcn said:


> Me too.
> My appt for the rheumatologist just got bumped up today from Feb 14th to next Tuesday Dec 7~there was a cancellation~YA, more answers! :hugs:


How cool is that?? Good for you; I cannot wait. I like answers too!! Yay!


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

I tried to call an endo clinic, they said they needed a referral. Tried to get one from the last doctor I went to. She just called back and said that it's depression causing all of this because I am normal, but if I want to, I can check my iron levels and Vitamin D levels. So, that's it. I quit. Totally done. Whatever. I don't have enough energy to fight this crap, so whatever.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

jewelbreeze said:


> I tried to call an endo clinic, they said they needed a referral. Tried to get one from the last doctor I went to. She just called back and said that it's depression causing all of this because I am normal, but if I want to, I can check my iron levels and Vitamin D levels. So, that's it. I quit. Totally done. Whatever. I don't have enough energy to fight this crap, so whatever.


You sound really frustrated, and I know where you are coming from. My docs have been pretty wretched, giving me conflicting info, wanting to treat me for depression, denying that my thyroid issues have anything to do with how I feel, telling me my results are "normal" and not taking my symptoms into consideration.

I have wanted to quit at times. I have been tempted to just stop doing anything at all to help myself. Sometimes I get this crazy notion that if I let myself get sick enough to end up back in the hospital, they would have to help me.

But I know that this is not rational thinking and usually have to reach out for help when I am in that space. (which you are doing by posting here-good for you!) I have friends, a therapist, and God who are there for me as well.

My health and well being is too important to give up on, and I refuse to just stay sick while my doctors tell me there is nothing they can do to help me. I deserve a better quality of life, and I think you do too!

It sucks that we have to fight for decent care, but I think that it is a worthwhile battle, and I believe there is a doctor out there who can help me. Most of all, I believe that there is a God taking care of me no matter what some ridiculous doctor does or does not do.

Hugs


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

I just wanted to stop and rant....no one I know that I can talk to about these things, wanted to talk about it for a second.

Went to the doctor again today....I started getting purple stretch marks all over my belly, gained 20 pounds in my belly since October, I have no sex drive whatsoever, and I'm growing a fricking hump on my back.

Boyfriend still thinks I'm crazy. We don't talk much anymore, not about real things anyways.

Doc checked BUN, creatnine, sodium, and potassium levels...all normal.

He wanted me to go get on the birth control pill so my hormones might balance out. I don't have insurance, so he didn't want me to have to pay all kinds of money for testing....but I won, got the testing.

He's running some kind of hormone panel, I noticed on the sheet a Free t4 and cortisol.

Just crossing my fingers. Thanks for letting me rant. Results in two weeks.

Thanks.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are still feeling so lousy! God for you for fighting for some labs! Post them with the ranges when you get them and we may be able to help you understand them. Have you looked into a community health center? They may be able to offer you free/low cost health care since you have no insurance. Here's a link. 
http://www.nachc.org/

Birth control? HUH? it's supposed to "balance" your hormones? Really? I was on it in college and I swear I always felt more hormonal when I was on it. Plus the weight gain. My docs always insisted I needed to stay on it because of my irregular cycles, but I finally just said no and lived with my own inconsistency because it felt a lot better.
Just my 2cents. I didn't need the birth control aspect. maybe I would have felt different if I had.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jewelbreeze said:


> I just wanted to stop and rant....no one I know that I can talk to about these things, wanted to talk about it for a second.
> 
> Went to the doctor again today....I started getting purple stretch marks all over my belly, gained 20 pounds in my belly since October, I have no sex drive whatsoever, and I'm growing a fricking hump on my back.
> 
> ...


Honey Bunny!! You have Cushing's Disease. I am almost as positive of this as a person can be. It may be in addition or in fact causing the thyroid problems.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001388

You absolutely must get medical intervention even if you have to go to a Free Clinic.

Let me know ASAP!


----------



## kdm68 (Dec 28, 2010)

Jewelbreze: Please read my post I just posted as a new thread on "normal" TSH and Hashi. I really think you probably have Hashimotos, but the doctor doesn't know that you can have "normal" TSH FT4 and FT3, but the positive antibodies means you have the Hashimoto autoimmune causing the symptoms and causing a hypothyroid. Hashimotos is the most common cause of hypothyroidism. Your doctor needs to do more research, or you need a different doctor. You may want to even try a IM Dr and call the offices asking if any of their docs specialize in thyroid problems. I found a surgeon through my uncle (a Dr.) that specializes in treating thyroid. I would have never called a surgeon, as I didn't think I needed surgery. Get on the phone and call the offices. Just my thoughts. Good Luck!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think you need a good endocrinologist.....do you have osteoporosis going on?

In any case, your spinal issues may tie in to Cushing's, so you definitely need to get your body to a physician quickly.....as Andros said, if only to a free clinic.


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> I think you need a good endocrinologist.....do you have osteoporosis going on?
> 
> In any case, your spinal issues may tie in to Cushing's, so you definitely need to get your body to a physician quickly.....as Andros said, if only to a free clinic.


I certainly hope no osteoporosis! I'm only 28! Ahh! But I can't stand for very long....maybe 15 minutes before the pain sets in...went to the chiropracter last week because the ole hip's been causing my fits, and it's just gotten worse from there...It literally feels like my back is crunching down on itself, and Sunday, it completely locked up on me. I couldn't move for about a half hour! Ahhh!

I think the doc actually believed me, though. I honestly look like I'm 6-8 months pregnant...and I'm sure the aches and pains are related to the rapid weight gain. I'm just hoping and praying my cortisol levels come back skyhigh. Isn't that terrible?! To wish something like that was wrong?!


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

Birth control? HUH? it's supposed to "balance" your hormones? Really? I was on it in college and I swear I always felt more hormonal when I was on it. Plus the weight gain. My docs always insisted I needed to stay on it because of my irregular cycles, but I finally just said no and lived with my own inconsistency because it felt a lot better.
Just my 2cents. I didn't need the birth control aspect. maybe I would have felt different if I had.[/QUOTE]

I actually looked that up when I got home from the visit...and some of the pages said that birth control can exacerbate cushingoid symptoms. Silly doctor, diagnosing is for rabbits!


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

Andros said:


> Honey Bunny!! You have Cushing's Disease. I am almost as positive of this as a person can be. It may be in addition or in fact causing the thyroid problems.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001388
> 
> ...


I hope if levels are high, I can get a referral. I live in NW Iowa...which means I'm only about 5 hours from Rochester, MN...home of the Mayo Clinic. They are wonderful there, they did so much when my best friend was ill and passed away a few years ago. Such a beautiful town.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Ask your doctor about a bone density test. Typically one doesn't start these tests until later life, but in your case, given your back, you might want to check it out.


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> Ask your doctor about a bone density test. Typically one doesn't start these tests until later life, but in your case, given your back, you might want to check it out.


Thanks, I will. I completely forgot to mention the back problems...he didn't say much, just kinda poked and prodded then sent me to the lab a couple times.

Could a low density though just be from, well, laziness? To be honest, I haven't done much of anything the last year...I used to love landscaping and taking my three big dogs hiking and swimming...but I just don't have the ambition anymore.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Poor bone density doesn't come from laziness. It has to do with the thickness and porousness of the bones. It's associated with post-menopausal women, but certain vitamin deficiencies and drugs can promote early bone disease. Ironically, hormone replacement therapy preserves bone tissue. But certain drugs such as Prenisone and Cyclosporin [and similar drugs] can diminish the density.

I mention it because you may have some kyphosis going on. In any case, any kind of a hump in the back is an abnormal situation. You need to find out why it is that way.

About the exercise. Make a concerted effort to get your body moving. I'm dead serious. You don't have to start of with a bang. Get your iPod and go for a walk. Doesn't mean you have to walk fast or run.....just walk. Shoot for 20 minutes the first time. Then work up to 30 or more. If you need to, just do 15 minutes twice a day. But your goal should be to take each of your dogs on a daily walk. Think of how they'll love it. They're worth it, right?

And ask yourself why you are not motivated to move around. What makes lying around the house appealing? [You should ask Andros how far SHE walks each day and every day, rain, sleet, snow, or hail.]


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

CA-Lynn said:


> About the exercise. Make a concerted effort to get your body moving. I'm dead serious. You don't have to start of with a bang. Get your iPod and go for a walk. Doesn't mean you have to walk fast or run.....just walk. Shoot for 20 minutes the first time. Then work up to 30 or more. If you need to, just do 15 minutes twice a day. But your goal should be to take each of your dogs on a daily walk. Think of how they'll love it. They're worth it, right?
> 
> And ask yourself why you are not motivated to move around. What makes lying around the house appealing? [You should ask Andros how far SHE walks each day and every day, rain, sleet, snow, or hail.]


I think a lot of it is the pain...but more of it is the self-consciousness. I feel safe at home, and a lot of the time, outside scares me, unless it's my own yard...or some remote, isolated place where no one else is around. I'm kind of scared of people.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jewelbreeze said:


> I hope if levels are high, I can get a referral. I live in NW Iowa...which means I'm only about 5 hours from Rochester, MN...home of the Mayo Clinic. They are wonderful there, they did so much when my best friend was ill and passed away a few years ago. Such a beautiful town.


It is my humble opinion that a good doc could take one look at you and know that you have Cushing's; lab tests or no lab tests. But yes; we need the labs.

Keep us in the loop, dear one. There are many here who "really" care about what is happening to you!


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

I had my followup on Monday. The doctor said everything was normal. He wouldn't tell me at the first appointment nor the followup what he all tested for, not would be tell me the levels. He said verbatum "You have to just believe me when I say everything is normal."
So he went back to anti depressants, which I adamantly declined.
Then he went next to fibromalagia. By that time I was pretty worn down with the whole thing, and walked away with a month's supply of Savella. Which, as I read in my reseach later, works in exactly the same way anti-depressants do, so, score one for the doc, I guess!
I joined a Cushing's board as well, hoping to get some guidance on my test results. I requested my entire record be sent to my home, hopefully I will receive that shortly.
Thanks again for your attention and support. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jewelbreeze said:


> I had my followup on Monday. The doctor said everything was normal. He wouldn't tell me at the first appointment nor the followup what he all tested for, not would be tell me the levels. He said verbatum "You have to just believe me when I say everything is normal."
> So he went back to anti depressants, which I adamantly declined.
> Then he went next to fibromalagia. By that time I was pretty worn down with the whole thing, and walked away with a month's supply of Savella. Which, as I read in my reseach later, works in exactly the same way anti-depressants do, so, score one for the doc, I guess!
> I joined a Cushing's board as well, hoping to get some guidance on my test results. I requested my entire record be sent to my home, hopefully I will receive that shortly.
> Thanks again for your attention and support. I truly appreciate it.


I am so glad to hear from you but not glad as to how this doc is handling your medical affairs. I hope you do get your records and I hope you can share w/us the results and the ranges of some of your tests.

Very glad you are on a Cushing's board. I have to tell you, I don't want you to have it but if you don't, I am going to eat my hat as they say.

What do they say on the board for Cushing's? Are you being validated? I sure do hope so. Maybe someone knows a good doc in your area that can help you?

It is very good to see you here and I hope you will keep us in the loop. I am very upset for you; I truly am.


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

The biggest thing I've found out is that people on that board are just as wonderful as the people on this one. :O)
Another thing I've found out is that a single 10am cortisol blood test is in no way diagnostic of Cushing's....my blood draw was between 10:30 and 11 am.
The people have been wonderful, and I think I've devised a plan to tell me whether or not to pursue more testing or if the fibromylagia diagnosis should stand. I've decided to log all symptoms, all food intake, all exercise output (I ordered a Wii Fit two days ago!! So FUN!), as well as weight, waistline measurements. I'll stay on the fibromalagia meds through this all and see if they help. The Savella scares me, though...this morning I thought my heart was going to pop right out of my chest, and I took my pulse....it was up to 128!! VERY scary! But, well, whatever, that's what the doctor wants, that's what the doctor gets! :O) If there is something really wrong like I think there is, then I have to go at them with a chart of facts and figures proving why I need more testing! Scientists need proof right, not just sobbing from a seemingly depressed young lady with a weight problem!
Thank you for helping me through this...at first I didn't know where to turn or where to go, but you all helped talk me through it. Could be still I'm just depressed, but within 6 months, I'll know for sure if I'm just crazy or if there is something going haywire within me!

THANK YOU. You ARE ALL appreciated!
And a special thanks to Andros, Nikimcn, Lavendar, CA-Lynn, and KDM68!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jewelbreeze said:


> The biggest thing I've found out is that people on that board are just as wonderful as the people on this one. :O)
> Another thing I've found out is that a single 10am cortisol blood test is in no way diagnostic of Cushing's....my blood draw was between 10:30 and 11 am.
> The people have been wonderful, and I think I've devised a plan to tell me whether or not to pursue more testing or if the fibromylagia diagnosis should stand. I've decided to log all symptoms, all food intake, all exercise output (I ordered a Wii Fit two days ago!! So FUN!), as well as weight, waistline measurements. I'll stay on the fibromalagia meds through this all and see if they help. The Savella scares me, though...this morning I thought my heart was going to pop right out of my chest, and I took my pulse....it was up to 128!! VERY scary! But, well, whatever, that's what the doctor wants, that's what the doctor gets! :O) If there is something really wrong like I think there is, then I have to go at them with a chart of facts and figures proving why I need more testing! Scientists need proof right, not just sobbing from a seemingly depressed young lady with a weight problem!
> Thank you for helping me through this...at first I didn't know where to turn or where to go, but you all helped talk me through it. Could be still I'm just depressed, but within 6 months, I'll know for sure if I'm just crazy or if there is something going haywire within me!
> ...


You are very welcome and we will always be here for you. The thing is, if one is ill, they should not have to prove to the doctor that they are. That is what we pay the doctors for.

But, I hear ya' loud and clear. That is the way it is out there nowadays. It's like, "How dare you try to come into my office and tell me you are sick when i am telling you that you are not!" "Here; take 3 jelly beans a day and go away!" Geez!! Like it is such a bother!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Be careful with the Savella! It is a relatively new med, and they do not yet have a clear understanding of how it works. I have heard that it has some wicked side effects. One woman in a local fibro support group blames her heart condition on it. I think she may have had a heart attack. What you said about your heart rate is alarming. I would not risk something that affected my heart like that, no matter what a doc said. It could cause something you can not un-do.


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

lavender said:


> Be careful with the Savella! It is a relatively new med, and they do not yet have a clear understanding of how it works. I have heard that it has some wicked side effects. One woman in a local fibro support group blames her heart condition on it. I think she may have had a heart attack. What you said about your heart rate is alarming. I would not risk something that affected my heart like that, no matter what a doc said. It could cause something you can not un-do.


That's just wonderful to hear....ohhhh *sigh*. I'm not a huge fan of it so far...the worst is the heart rate...I'm just sitting here on the computer relaxing in a recliner, and it's 100bpm.

Do you know where I can get more info on it from people that have used it? Weird things are happening to my skin, too...it's patchy red and white all the time and it just looks odd. I know I've seen what it's called somewhere once upon a time, but I can't remember now (of course! Ahh!).


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh, and I just got my medical record back from the hospital...and I laughed my ass off at some of the lies! About 4 years ago, I hurt my shoulder at work. I lived in a different town then I worked in with a different hospital, and since work wouldn't let me go to a doctor right away (they said it was a non-emergency), I left and went to my own doctor. He x-rayed my shoulder and said I had mild tears and a mild seperation around my left clavicle, but the best would be pain killers and rest. So I finally got in with the work-comp doctor and he said (quote!) "She saw her local doctor and was told they (x-rays) were negative." REALLY?!?!?! ARE YOU FREAKING KIDDING ME?! So now I'm going to get the records from the other hospital!

Just like the appointment on Monday. It says (quote) "Did offer counseling and psychiatry, both of which she declines." NO HE ABSOLUTELY DID NOT! I told him I had been in therapy before when I actually WAS depressed, and that's why I know it's not that now!

Here are new labs from last doctor visit.
BUN: 14 (7-21)
Creatinine: 0.9 (0.7-1.5)
Sodium: 136 (137-145)
Potassium: 3.9 (3.6-5.0)
TSH: 1.48 (1.95 in November 2010)
Free T4: 1.12 (0.65-2.00) (0.68 in November 2010, 0.59-1.85)
Random Cortisol: 10.9 (3.0-23.0)

I'm not really sure about these FSH and LH tests. The ranges are different depending on what stage in your cycle you are. I was overdue for my period at the time of the tests, so would that be Follicular Phase, Ovulation Phase, or Luteal Phase?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jewelbreeze said:


> I think a lot of it is the pain...but more of it is the self-consciousness. I feel safe at home, and a lot of the time, outside scares me, unless it's my own yard...or some remote, isolated place where no one else is around. I'm kind of scared of people.


We need to feel secure in our environment and these days it is very hard to do. Hubby and I quit taking the dog to the local park for walking for that reason.

We now walk up and down our driveway each and every day. Might as well put it to good use! LOL!! Where there is a will, there is a way!


----------



## jewelbreeze (Nov 18, 2010)

I found this on Savella. 
http://www.aboutlawsuits.com/savella-recall-urged-by-public-citizen-7750/?cfemail=posted#cforms2form
Apparently there is a huge consumer group going for a recall of the drug.
I think I'll be calling the doctor and telling him I'll be discontinuing this medication! The heart rate thing is just scary...it's consistently at 100bpm now...I haven't had anymore jumps up as high as the second day on it...but I'm watching. It's titration pack that starts off at a low dose and works you up...I started 25mg 2x/day yesterday and have been watching.


----------

